
Brexit claims another victim: Britain’s venture capitalists - iamjeff
http://www.politico.eu/article/brexit-claims-another-victim-britains-venture-capitalists/
======
andriesm
Is this government money that will no longer flow into UK VC?

If so, good riddens.

Get tax payer money OUT of VC.

~~~
trisomy21
*riddance

~~~
jcmoscon
One can only wonder the amount of corruption that exists in this thing called
"European Investment Fund"

------
FullyFunctional
Those who voted for Brexit didn't and won't understand the impact which will
play out over decades. This breaks the feedback loop.

There are parallels with the US election.

